# Standover measurement needed



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Could any classic steel Merckx owners with a 53cm or a 54cm century geometry bike (Corsa, MXL, Etc...)pull a tape and provide me with the standover measurement at the center of the top tube. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank You.

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone? 54cm? (crickets...) Standover? MXL? (crickets...) Bueller? Bueller?

singlecross


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I just finished a 54, but it is a Professional. It isn't even out of the stand yet, and I haven't even ridden it, but I'll post the standover for you a bit later in the day.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

56cm Professional here but if you can use it.........81cm
Dave
KC


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm, my 54cm Professional, with tubulars, 81cm as well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Apologies for taking so long.

On what has been a stupidly hectic "vacation" day.

The only one I have with me here is my Merckx Titanium AX.

centre to top is 56 ; centre to centre is 54.

Tubulars

Standover is 81cm.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, that makes sense of my measurements, whew!

I've just taken the new old Merckx for a spin, and snapped some pictures(coming in the next 24 hours).

It will be my daily rider for awhile, in place of my beloved De Rosa. I'm looking forward to seeing what the differences are, if any.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated in trying to figure out sizing on the potential African Merckx. 


singlecross


----------

